# Problem mit Server - wie Guest DJ und eigenen DJ auf einem rechner?



## SaphirJD (10. Januar 2004)

Verfasst am: 10.01.2004 - 18:37    Titel: Problem mit Server - wie Guest DJ und eigenen DJ auf einem rechner?   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo! 

Habe folgendes Problem. 

Ich habe gestern den Shoutcast server und DJ auf meinen Rechner installiert - um selbst zu streamen - das geht ganz gut. 

Aber heute hatten ich und ein Freund die Idee uns zu connecten - er als Gast DJ über meinen Serverrechner. 

Nur... mein Stream war dann weg. 

wie geht das das man 2 sender über einen Rechner laufen lässt und das man beide mit unterschiedlichen Ports über eine No-IP DNS streamen kann? 

Hilfe


----------

